# Blued vs. Stainless



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

What are the pros and cons of each? Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If your gun is exposed to the weather a lot like when your hunting or it's a truck gun you can't beat SS. I am old shool and I like blue Steel and wood. I care for my guns well enough that I don't have a big problem with rust and the like.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i also opted for the stainless slide on my sig 229 since it is my carry gun and i wanted to slow down the finish wear from my holster. that being said, i much prefer the looks of a nicely blued pistol and a stainless revolver. that is just personal opinion, but the holster wear could be a solid consideration.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've always preferred the look of stainless. Tends to be a bit more durable too...


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I prefer blued myself, but I kind of like one that i have found in stainless. Just curious what the advantage was for sure.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

*I got the blued!*

I preferred blued since blued has tactical advantages. Human eyes' evolved to be the best light detectors, even the tiniest amount can make the gun stand out. So if I were to involve in a gun fight, I want to be as stealth as possible.



Ruger71 said:


> What are the pros and cons of each? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think this has value if U are a military sniper or special forces crawling thru the woods. Or, if U are the bad guy. I don't really see how the color of you gun will affect U using it in a self defense situation.

But, do what U like. I'm not criticizing U. Just pointing out my view.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

How many of you still practicing shoot off at high noon? Other than that stealth is invaluable in any circumstances.

You can be good guys or bad guys, but either case, you don't want bullets to rain your way which will give you more time for counter tactic. Whether plan an escape route or reload everyone is more comfortable doing so when noone is shooting at you.


----------

